# 3. MTB-Marathon am Rursee 2012



## JDN (2. Februar 2012)

Seit gestern ist die Anmeldung zum *3. Rursee-Marathon* geöffnet. 
Anmelden könnt ihr euch unter http://www.time-and-voice.com/anmeldung
Weitere Infos gibt es unter http://mtb-am-rursee.de/


----------



## rüdi__ (3. Februar 2012)

Hi,
wo liegt denn dieser Rursee? Auf der ganzen Homepage und bei den Infos außer "Einruhr" keine Ortsangabe und Einruhr find ich auf keiner Karte.
rüdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saboridah (3. Februar 2012)

Hi,
liegt bei Simmerath/Eifel.

Leider findet an diesem Tag auch der Marathon von Rhens statt.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. Mai 2012)

Um den Thread nochmal aufzugreifen. Wir haben dieses Jahr auch vor mitzufahren.
Hat jemand Infos über Anmeldegebühren?


----------



## TTerminator (11. Mai 2012)

Oh, hab das Thema oben nochmal gepostet, dachte ich es wäre nur für FF Angehörige.

Kostenpunkt 20, Strecke egal. Wie gesagt, laut meinen Infos..


----------



## JDN (12. Mai 2012)

Nicht nur für die FW. Offen für alle Hobbyfahrer.


----------



## borisw (14. Mai 2012)

Mmmh, 

also die Informationen sind gelinde gesagt, äußerst spärlich!!!
Ich finde keinen Überblick über die Höhenmeter, keine Informationen zu den Anmeldegebühren.....OK, es gibt eine Karte mit HM, aber ich fang nicht an zu rechnen, das wird schon jemand vor mir gemacht haben 

Und wenn jemand etwas verbindliches weiß zu den Gebühren wäre ich dankbar wenn derjenige es hier postet.

Vielen Dank
Boris


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (14. Mai 2012)

Ich schreibe denen heute noch eine Email bezüglich der Daten...melde mich dann wenn ich eine Antwort erhalten habe.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. Mai 2012)

Hier noch die Antwort auf die Fragen:



> Bezüglich deiner Anfrage:
> 
> Strecke 1: 35km und ca. 800Hm (1 Runde)
> Strecke 2: 54km und ca. 1200Hm (1,5 Runden)
> ...


----------



## michaduke (21. Mai 2012)

Bin letztes Jahr schon dort gefahren . Die Kurzdistanz,  fahre dieses Jahr auch wieder die Runde. Ist eine schöne Veranstaltung und nicht so überlaufen wie die anderen Marathons. Gruß aus Elsdorf


----------



## borisw (23. Mai 2012)

So, ich bin auch dabei... Bin gespannt wie die Strecke ist.
Hab mich für die Mitteldistanz entschieden. Bei meinem Marathon 2010 über die 85 KM (vulkanbike) gingen mir nach ca. 50 KM die Beine weg. Ich bin nicht letzter geworden, aber ich glaub nach mir kamen noch zehn ins Ziel 

Gruß
Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koebi (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ist jedes Jahr die gleiche Strecke, oder wird diese von Jahr zu Jahr variiert?

Gruß,
koebi


----------



## 2014macHartmann (8. Juni 2012)

Werde dieses Jahr zum ersten mal daran Teilnehmen  Mal gucken wie es wird, Freue mich schon!!!


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (9. Juni 2012)

Gibt es eine Zieladresse für´s Navi?!


----------



## dh4live (9. Juni 2012)

für die würde ich mich auch sehr interessieren!


----------



## 2014macHartmann (9. Juni 2012)

Probiers mal hier  http://Mtb-am-rursee.de/


----------



## rappelkiste (10. Juni 2012)

Hi,

hat mir gut gefallen

Die Kurzstrecke war etwas länger als angesagt und hatte laut meinem Edge 850Hm 

150mm mit dicken Reifen hätten nicht sein müssen 
Lustig wars dann als die Tiere der Langdistanz mich kurz vorm Ziel überholt haben und ich mich am Rad festhalten musste um nicht von Windzug weggefegt zu werden 

Mal schauen was mein Doc zum 161d Puls zu sagen hat bei 178 Spitze

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rappelkiste (10. Juni 2012)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Komme gerne in 2013 wieder


Auf jeden Fall 
Weisst Du zufällig wo die ganzen "Pressefotografen" ihre Fotos ausstellen bzw. gab es da irgendwo einen Hinweis auf Fotos/Fotografen? Ich musste leider recht kurz nach der Ankunft wieder weg.

Ralf


----------



## borisw (11. Juni 2012)

Spaß hat es gemacht -doof nur das ich gestürzt bin und die letzten 30 KM mit angeknackstem Handgelenk weitergefahren bin... Aber was soll's, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten!!!

Ich kann den Marathon nur mit Dauner vergleichen und muss sagen dass mir die Strecke und die Mitfahrer sympathischer sind!!
Ich bin mit Sicherheit im kommenden Jahr wieder dabei....

Gruß
Boris


----------



## 2014macHartmann (11. Juni 2012)

@borisw Autsch!!!! bist aber noch gut angekommen?

@Hangschieber na ja die Fotos sind ja mal nicht sooo toll... ;\ und damit meine ich alle!!!


----------



## borisw (12. Juni 2012)

Angekommen bin ich, aber bergab ging's nur langsam, weil ich die linke Hand nicht mehr belasten konnte, bergauf auch nicht sooo dolle, aber angekommen!


----------



## Jule (12. Juni 2012)

Ja, war wirklich 'ne tolle Veranstaltung!
Wetter gut, Strecke viiiiel trockener als gedacht, Kuchen lecker, Orga super....ich fand's klasse! 

Und der neue Start-Zielbereich unten im Dorf hat mir auch besser gefallen.

@borisw: Auaaa. Und wo ist das passiert? In der rutschigen Abfahrt?

Gruß
Jule


----------



## heizer1980 (12. Juni 2012)

> Spaß hat es gemacht -doof nur das ich gestürzt bin und die letzten 30 KM  mit angeknackstem Handgelenk weitergefahren bin... Aber was soll's, nur  die Harten kommen in den Garten!!!




@ Boris
Das war die Aktion an dem Baumstamm in der Abfahrt oder?
Wir hatten an der Stelle zu dritt, nach einem (deinem) Sturz, die Strecke kurz dicht gemacht, damit die Nachfolgenden langsamer an der Stelle vorbei fahren, aber einer ist trotzdem in vollem Tempo durch uns durch gerauscht.
Hoffe Dir gehts wieder etwas besser und es ist nicht all zu schlimm mit dem Handgelenk.


@ Jule
Nochmal glückwunsch zum Edelmetall


----------



## borisw (12. Juni 2012)

@ Jule
genau da, relativ am Anfang war rechts der Strecke ein Baumstamm der auf dem Boden liegend in den Trail ragte - Treffer.....
Bin genau kurz vorher gerutscht, dann genau darauf zu und ab dafür 


@ heizer1980

Jepp, ein paar haben mir geholfen die direkt hinter mir waren, nochmal vielen Dank an dieser Stelle, einer ist an mir vorbei geflogen als ich quasi grad die Strecke geräumt hatte -war wohl auf der Suche nach Weltcup Punkten....


Gut dass es so glimpflich ausgegangen ist....


----------



## radtki (13. Juni 2012)

War am Sonntag auch auf dem Bike unterwegs. Streckenprofil und Panorama waren echt super. Lediglich der Einstieg bei der Langdistanz in die zweite Runde war gewöhnungsbedürftig. Der gemähte Feldweg war doch eine ziemliche "Bremse".

Aber die Organisation war top. Denke, dass ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei bin!


----------



## TTerminator (14. Juni 2012)

Hi,
ich hatte ne recht lange Anreise, ca. 270km, aber es hat sich wirklich gelohnt. 
Bin in der 38km Feuerwehr Wertung gestartet und muß sagen die Strecke ist echt klasse um nach nen Uphill Speed mitzunehmen. 
Die Strecke war auch durch den Regen und die anderen Starter vor uns gar nicht so kaputt wie ich dachte..Wetter passte auch, was will man mehr?
Komme nächstes Jahr auf jedenfall wieder.


----------



## till86 (16. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich fand´s auch super!
Tolle Atmosphäre, selbst wenn man in der Spitze mitfährt wird sich noch während des Rennens unterhalten und macht Scherze...

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Bilder in der Galerie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

